# Blairsville or Mountain deer



## Luke0927 (Sep 3, 2014)

What are y'all seeing this year....Saw 2 good bucks espcially for mountins at our place this past weekend feeding out in pasture after bush hogging.  Probably 18" wide 10" g2's nice solid 8 pt.  My grandpa has seen him few weeks ago and another nice not as wide 8pt.  Guess I'm going to hunt up there instead of around Forsyth opening weekend.

Also does I've seen looked real good too, looks to be a lot better shape on the acrons this year.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't been out in the woods looking for deer, but the white acorns have started falling at my house north of Blairsville. Dave


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 9, 2014)

Already seeing lots of horned bushes including twisting in Union Co. Should be a good rut this year.


----------



## ArticSnake (Oct 15, 2014)

I've seen lots of feeding sign on acorns, lots of trails, bunch of does a few small bucks. I haven't seen any horned bushes, scrapes, etc. yet. I'm sure it won't be long though.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 14, 2014)

Lots of scrapes and rubs here in Towns.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2014)

Small bucks were moving yesterday.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 18, 2014)

Bucks are squaring off with each other, small bucks moving everywhere, bucks are ready does ain't.


----------



## linebacker (Nov 26, 2014)

im doin some huntin in blairsville next weekend. any tips on how they are moving? our rut here in gwinnett is in full swing.


----------

